# What happens if I cancel 4 wks out?



## PhillyD45 (Jul 7, 2020)

Hi all. We booked our regular room that we own months ago. We are now about 4 weeks out from vacation but since its in Florida I am very strongly considering canceling.
Do I get my points back if I cancel? I think they will be Lcup points. If so can I dump them in EEE?


----------



## DAman (Jul 7, 2020)

Under the rules they should be CUP and not transferable to EEE because you missed the deadline. With COVID 19 you can ask. 

CUP points can be used for a reservation in II while they are CUP—so for another four weeks.

A suggestion is to make a placeholder reservation in II with ePlus so you have flexibility to change.


----------



## PhillyD45 (Jul 7, 2020)

DAman said:


> Under the rules they should be CUP and not transferable to EEE because you missed the deadline. With COVID 19 you can ask.
> 
> CUP points can be used for a reservation in II while they are CUP—so for another four weeks.
> 
> A suggestion is to make a placeholder reservation in II with ePlus so you have flexibility to change.


Thank you


----------



## DAman (Jul 8, 2020)

PhillyD45 said:


> Thank you


You’re welcome.

The rule is to never let your points go to LCUP. They are too difficult to use.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 8, 2020)

i thought if you cancelled within 2 months they went into RCUP - which is also limited to Hyatt reservations 2 months out - but is eligible to make II reservations (but not go to EE since past date). Once they go LCUP you cannot do II reservations.

I have not run into this situation but thought I read that is how it worked.

You can always call and ask.


----------



## DAman (Jul 8, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> i thought if you cancelled within 2 months they went into RCUP - which is also limited to Hyatt reservations 2 months out - but is eligible to make II reservations (but not go to EE since past date). Once they go LCUP you cannot do II reservations.
> 
> I have not run into this situation but thought I read that is how it worked.
> 
> You can always call and ask.


You are right about RCUP. So not CUP  

And yes you can make II reservation with them.

I had to do that last year for the first time.  Completely forgot that was the correct terminology.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jul 14, 2020)

Spoke with Customer service at HRC today.  Seems you can cancel at 60 days out under the "covid" policy.   As I understand, a little fuzzy in this,  goes back into my account, reservation must be within one year, possibly must make that reservation within 60 days??   and she said something about at 50 days cancellation goes into CUP...with a 60 day window?   Unfortunately I had a business call come in and had to get off the line before I could get some clarifications, with a a very helpful person at HRC.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 15, 2020)

You have always been able to cancel within 60 days. The CV19 difference will be discussed below.  RCUP points are "Restricted" - due to the late cancellation - and are restricted to booking also within 60 days out.  Very similar to LCUP but it is within your normal CUP period - the only practical difference from LCUP is that you can still use the points for Interval.  If you look online you will see a bucket for all types of points under your contract.

There is some subtlety that has been discussed on this board about the difference between CANCELLING 60 days out vs 50 - I do not remember what that is. But in this case you sound like you are 2 weeks out and RCUP is where they will go.

I think normally they would roll into LCUP but with the CV19 cancellation policy I believe they will stay in RCUP and will be good until the end of next year. So RCUP points are extended with the CV19 policy. I am not sure if they can be used for Interval - that is the big question - past your use date - but since they are still called RCUP i would think you can. That would give you more options since you can only make Hyatt reservations 60 days out.


----------



## AJCts411 (Jul 15, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> You have always been able to cancel within 60 days. The CV19 difference will be discussed below.  RCUP points are "Restricted" - due to the late cancellation - and are restricted to booking also within 60 days out.  Very similar to LCUP but it is within your normal CUP period - the only practical difference from LCUP is that you can still use the points for Interval.  If you look online you will see a bucket for all types of points under your contract.
> 
> There is some subtlety that has been discussed on this board about the difference between CANCELLING 60 days out vs 50 - I do not remember what that is. But in this case you sound like you are 2 weeks out and RCUP is where they will go.
> 
> I think normally they would roll into LCUP but with the CV19 cancellation policy I believe they will stay in RCUP and will be good until the end of next year. So RCUP points are extended with the CV19 policy. I am not sure if they can be used for Interval - that is the big question - past your use date - but since they are still called RCUP i would think you can. That would give you more options since you can only make Hyatt reservations 60 days out.




That does sound like it matches up with what I was told. The person on the phone at HRC said all three are CUP...but I can't say exactly what she meant.  I'm about 75 days out and my plan is to either rent them before 60 days or find out how to best use the points.  Just FYI, our flights don;t need to be cancelled until about 3 days out, without penalty (Delta).  So if the boarder were to open by September we will try to book the same weeks at Sunset if there is availablility.


----------



## Pathways (Jul 15, 2020)

Reservations cancelled less that 60 days will be RCUP points until the check in day of your owned week.  After that they will be LCUP for 180 days.  After that they will 'disappear' from your account. B/C of covid, they will extend the LCUP period, but to use them you must call in as the points don't show on your owner website.

Only CUP/RCUP points can be used for Interval


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 15, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Reservations cancelled less that 60 days will be RCUP points until the check in day of your owned week.  After that they will be LCUP for 180 days.  After that they will 'disappear' from your account. B/C of covid, they will extend the LCUP period, but to use them you must call in as the points don't show on your owner website.
> 
> Only CUP/RCUP points can be used for Interval



Actually that is not what the Hyatt website says. It says that your points will stay in RCUP and those RCUP points will be extended until late 2021.  If they let them go to LCUP they would expire after 6 months.

Also note the cancellation fee is waived.  I cancelled a reservation about 70 days out due to covid and they were treated as normal points (per below) - and I was NOT charged a cancellation fee. So i made another reservation with them before they expired and the leftover points went to LCUP.

*Cancellations to existing reservations made with Club or Portfolio Points 61 days or more prior to arrival*

If you have an existing reservation and cancel sixty-one (61) days or more prior to arrival, any related Club or Portfolio Points will be restored to your Account for further use during the original Reservation Window. The cancellation fee related to this transaction will be waived.
*Cancellations to existing reservations made with Club or Portfolio Points 1 to 60 days prior to arrival*

If you have an existing reservation and cancel sixty (60) or fewer days prior to arrival, any Club or Portfolio Points will be returned to your Account in their corresponding use window as Restricted Points. *We have extended the expiration date of these Restricted Points to December 31, 2021,*for reservations made within sixty (60) days prior to arrival at any Hyatt Residence Club or Portfolio Program resort, based upon availability. Any travel using these points must be completed by December 31, 2021.
If any Club or Portfolio Points are *expired* at the time of cancellation, we will also restore them as Restricted Points, as described above. You may begin using these restored points on May 10, 2020, by contacting Member Services at +1 800.GO.HYATT.

If you used borrowed Club or Portfolio Points for the reservation, they will be returned to the original Reservation Window without penalty; however, any advance payment of estimated maintenance fees and taxes will not be refunded.
The cancellation fee related to the transactions above will be waived.


----------



## Pathways (Jul 15, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> Actually that is not what the Hyatt website says. It says that your points will stay in RCUP



Since I have not seen that, and that is not what they did with mine, can you show where they note that?


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 15, 2020)

Pathways said:


> Since I have not seen that, and that is not what they did with mine, can you show where they note that?



Sure - when online click the COVID-19 link at the top.

If you cancelled before that policy was posted I hope they will fix it for you.


----------



## Pathways (Jul 15, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> ure - when online click the COVID-19 link at the top.
> 
> If you cancelled before that policy was posted I hope they will fix it for you.



That appears to be what you copy/pasted above.  It does not say RCUP.  It say 'restricted' and points will be returned to the corresponding use window.

While somewhat vague in the link, the VC's will tell you (and I have thousands of points affected by this), the points will go back into your account as RCUP or LCUP (the corresponding use window) and will simply continue their journey with expiration dates as normal.  That is they will become LCUP at the start date of the reservation of the original owned week.  That will last for six months as always, it will then show on your account as 'expiring', and then drop off your account.  They are keeping track of those points separately,  and they will not truly expire until the last day of 2021.  You must call to use them if the points have expired due to the LCUP dates, as they will not show in your account.

They say the IT folks are working to get all this added to the website, but don't hold your breath. 

Also, once they hit LCUP, you cannot use them for Interval.

That is how it is SUPPOSED to work, and I called to verify before I first replied.

That being said, sometimes a supervisor will approve an exception, as they did for me for a couple of my weeks.  But I struck out on most of them.

The VC's will use the term 'restricted' for both RCUP and LCUP as the website Covid notice has done.  You are using it to mean RCUP specifically.


----------



## Pathways (Jul 15, 2020)

As we HRC owners know, the HRC system can be simple if you use it for the owned weeks, or very confusing if you own multiple weeks and use it to make reservations for weeks well after the deeded week's original time.  I cancelled more than one week that had used points from three different weeks.  (As you know, the HRC system automatically uses the oldest points first from the bucket, you cannot pick and choose)

Therefore, when you cancel a Covid week, the points can go multiple directions.


----------



## GTLINZ (Jul 16, 2020)

Pathways said:


> That appears to be what you copy/pasted above.  It does not say RCUP.  It say 'restricted' and points will be returned to the corresponding use window.
> 
> The VC's will use the term 'restricted' for both RCUP and LCUP as the website Covid notice has done.  You are using it to mean RCUP specifically.



Thanks for the update. I have read multiple threads again and some folks say they were told their points would stay in RCUP and some say LCUP.
A lot of the threads were earlier also.  

What matters is what happens to some RCUP points once they pass their corresponding CUP period (original home use date).   All of my cancellations were outside of 60 days so my points followed their normal path.  Sounds like you got a clear answer that they pass to LCUP - which is important since you lose the option of Interval usage.  Did you have points actually pass online from RCUP to LCUP ?


----------



## Pathways (Jul 16, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> Did you have points actually pass online from RCUP to LCUP ?


Yes.  And also some points then expiring from LCUP.  That is the frustrating part, when the auto notices are emailed saying that the LCUP points will be permanently expiring, and then they drop off your statement.  I have followed up later with phone calls to a VC to verify that in fact they have the notes showing the points are still there and won't expire until 12.31.21.


----------



## Sapper (Aug 6, 2020)

Quick update. I just called in and cancelled our Carmel trip. The person I spoke with explained that the points will go into LCUP. I stated that can’t be correct, they should go into RCUP as the points used to make the reservation would be expired at this point, and they should go into RCUP because we are inside the 60 day window. She explained they are not doing RCUP now, they are doing LCUP, and the LCUP expiration has been extended to 31 DEC 2021.  I thought no way, the person is mistaken, and I will just ask where the points went when they don’t show in my LCUP online. Five seconds after she stated the res was cancelled and the points are in LCUP I refreshed the screen, and all of the points are now in LCUP.


----------



## Pathways (Aug 6, 2020)

Sapper said:


> the points used to make the reservation would be expired at this point, and they should go into RCUP because we are inside the 60 day window.



If the points would be expired, they would be LCUP even if beyond the 60 day window.

I cancelled a week last night, 55 days out, the points went into RCUP.  That is b/c the original week the points were from was not until late August. So I have 20 days or so to use these to make a II reservation, or a HRC reservation within 60 days. (In that aspect, the RCUP points act just like the LCUP) After the RCUP date passes, they will automatically turn into LCUP.


----------



## Sapper (Aug 6, 2020)

Pathways said:


> If the points would be expired, they would be LCUP even if beyond the 60 day window.
> 
> I cancelled a week last night, 55 days out, the points went into RCUP.  That is b/c the original week the points were from was not until late August. So I have 20 days or so to use these to make a II reservation, or a HRC reservation within 60 days. (In that aspect, the RCUP points act just like the LCUP) After the RCUP date passes, they will automatically turn into LCUP.



Ah, ok, then I had it backwards. My understanding is they would be LCUP if they were not expired, and became RCUP after expiration because of the COVID situation. Thank you for the correction.


----------



## Kal (Aug 7, 2020)

In normal times, if you cancel a reservation longer than 60 days out, the points will return to the category where the points would be if you never made the reservation.  If you cancel less than 60 days out, the points will go to LCUP.

If the resort was adversely impacted by Covid-19 and it was not open for the reservation, the points will have gone to RCUP (or Interval if the owner desired).  That special consideration has ended but any points existing in RCUP will continue to be valid according to the RCUP rules (Dec. 31, 2021).

Points in CUP, LCUP or RCUP will expire according to the rules applicable to the associated category.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 18, 2020)

Just so I understand, so if I have some RCUP points that are expiring next month, should I then make a reservation, pay the $41 and then cancel to extend the life of the points (although they will be in LCUP)?  Am I to assume then I will be buying extra time to use the points at the cost of $41? -- after all, they are restricted anyway.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## Kal (Aug 18, 2020)

sjsharkie said:


> Just so I understand, so if I have some RCUP points that are expiring next month, should I then make a reservation, pay the $41 and then cancel to extend the life of the points (although they will be in LCUP)?  Am I to assume then I will be buying extra time to use the points at the cost of $41? -- after all, they are restricted anyway.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


First off, verify that the points are in RCUP and not LCUP.  It's my understanding that RCUP points have their own schedule for expiration.  That's much longer than LCUP points which only last 6 months.  However, it's a novel approach to cancel a LCUP or RCUP reservation as those points should revert to the associated account.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 18, 2020)

Kal said:


> First off, verify that the points are in RCUP and not LCUP.  It's my understanding that RCUP points have their own schedule for expiration.  That's much longer than LCUP points which only last 6 months.  However, it's a novel approach to cancel a LCUP or RCUP reservation as those points should revert to the associated account.


Thanks for your response.

I confirmed the points are in RCUP online and the they state March 14 - Sep 12, 2020 as the period under the RCUP balance (which makes sense given my next use year starts Sep 13).  I assume they go from RCUP to EEE in terms of next step?

I inherited these points at no cost on transfer.  Since they are restricted and I may not be able to use them, I figured it might be worth paying $41 to reserve and then cancel (for free per policy), thus extending their life (in LCUP which isn't a huge loss for me compared to RCUP) for essentially 15 months.  Even if I don't find anything, worst case scenario I'm out $41.

Do I have that thinking right?

-ryan


----------



## Kal (Aug 18, 2020)

sjsharkie said:


> Thanks for your response.
> 
> I confirmed the points are in RCUP online and the they state March 14 - Sep 12, 2020 as the period under the RCUP balance (which makes sense given my next use year starts Sep 13).  I assume they go from RCUP to EEE in terms of next step?
> 
> ...


It is my understanding that RCUP points expire on 12/31/21 provided those points were granted because the resort was not in operation due to Covid-19.  Otherwise the termination date is governed by LCUP rules.  You may need to call Hyatt to verify the applicable date.

BTW, another way to extend LCUP points is to reserve a unit at the end of the traditional LCUP period.  That occupancy must be completed within 60 days.  Therefore, LCUP points would last a total of 8 months provided the reservation would start 15 weeks before the 8 month expiration date.


----------



## ConejoRed (Aug 18, 2020)

GTLINZ said:


> If you used borrowed Club or Portfolio Points for the reservation, they will be returned to the original Reservation Window without penalty; however, any advance payment of estimated maintenance fees and taxes will not be refunded


I have a question on this section.  I used borrowed points from my 2021 use year to make a reservation at Kaanapali for October 2020 which we just had to cancel because they have extended the quarantine period.  I had to prepay the maintenance fee so I know they were classed as borrowed.  When I cancelled  (within 60 days), they have gone into RCUP.  It seems to me based on the above, they should go back into CUP?   The balance of my 2021 point not used are in CUP and my Owned week is week 20 In case that makes a difference.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 18, 2020)

Kal said:


> It is my understanding that RCUP points expire on 12/31/21 provided those points were granted because the resort was not in operation due to Covid-19.  Otherwise the termination date is governed by LCUP rules.  You may need to call Hyatt to verify the applicable date.
> 
> BTW, another way to extend LCUP points is to reserve a unit at the end of the traditional LCUP period.  That occupancy must be completed within 60 days.  Therefore, LCUP points would last a total of 8 months provided the reservation would start 15 weeks before the 8 month expiration date.


Thanks.  I will call tomorrow and check -- since I didn't own the points previously, I have no idea why they are in restriction.

Appreciate the help.

-ryan


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 19, 2020)

ConejoRed said:


> I have a question on this section.  I used borrowed points from my 2021 use year to make a reservation at Kaanapali for October 2020 which we just had to cancel because they have extended the quarantine period.  I had to prepay the maintenance fee so I know they were classed as borrowed.  When I cancelled  (within 60 days), they have gone into RCUP.  It seems to me based on the above, they should go back into CUP?   The balance of my 2021 point not used are in CUP and my Owned week is week 20 In case that makes a difference.


If you cancel within 60 days, they are restricted -- under normal or COVID policy.

-ryan


----------



## Pathways (Aug 19, 2020)

Kal said:


> It's my understanding that RCUP points have their own schedule for expiration. That's much longer than LCUP points which only last 6 months



RCUP points are simply CUP points that were used and cancelled within 60 days or less.  So RCUP points could last 1 day or 364 days.  (If you made a reservation by cancelling your HRPP week the day it became available at 1 yr out, used the points for a reservation say a month in advance, and then cancelled that reservation, the points would be restricted for the remainder of the CUP period - so almost a year.  

After RCUP ends, then LCUP begins.  LCUP by rule lasts 180 days.  COVID cancellations may extend your LCUP until 12.31.21




Kal said:


> It is my understanding that RCUP points expire on 12/31/21



As noted - no RCUP points expire that far in advance, only LCUP cancelled due to COVID


----------



## Pathways (Aug 19, 2020)

sjsharkie said:


> If you cancel within 60 days, they are restricted -- under normal or COVID policy.
> 
> -ryan



Correct.  Less that 60 days, always restricted.  Could have been a HRPP week originally, CUP, RCUP, LCUP points.  Doesn't matter, the points will be restricted.  Whether they are RCUP or LCUP depends on the timing and from where they came originally.


----------



## sjsharkie (Aug 19, 2020)

Kal said:


> It is my understanding that RCUP points expire on 12/31/21 provided those points were granted because the resort was not in operation due to Covid-19.  Otherwise the termination date is governed by LCUP rules.  You may need to call Hyatt to verify the applicable date.
> 
> BTW, another way to extend LCUP points is to reserve a unit at the end of the traditional LCUP period.  That occupancy must be completed within 60 days.  Therefore, LCUP points would last a total of 8 months provided the reservation would start 15 weeks before the 8 month expiration date.


Just following up on the result after speaking with Hyatt member services.

Yes, these points were restricted due to COVID, will move to LCUP on 9/12 and have an expiration of 12/31/21.  I do also have 120 points that will move from CUP to LCUP that will have an expiration of 3/12/21 since they are not covered by COVID.  I've decided that for $41, it isn't worth it to extend the life of these for 9 months through book and cancel so I will try to use them by March or let them expire.  Thanks for everyone's help.

-ryan


----------



## boraxo (Aug 27, 2020)

A couple of newbie questions:

What is the cancellation fee if I cancel my regular home resort week > 60 days notice?
If points go into RCUP then can I immediately waitlist for another resort?
Can I use the RCUP to reserve a date at my home resort that is past my regular week? How far after?
Thanks


----------



## sjsharkie (Sep 2, 2020)

boraxo said:


> A couple of newbie questions:
> 
> What is the cancellation fee if I cancel my regular home resort week > 60 days notice?
> If points go into RCUP then can I immediately waitlist for another resort?
> ...



1.  Edited: Sorry, I misread your question.  Kal would know this one.
2.  Yes, but with your waitlist, you only can protect your contract AFAIK, not the bucket the points are in.  So it will take from the most restrictive bucket first (LCUP, then RCUP).  Still, to answer your question, you can immediately waitlist for another resort.
3.  Yes.  Waitlist goes out 18 months IIRC.

-ryan


----------



## bdh (Sep 2, 2020)

sjsharkie said:


> 1.  Edited: Sorry, I misread your question.  Kal would know this one.
> 2.  Yes, but with your waitlist, you only can protect your contract AFAIK, not the bucket the points are in.  So it will take from the most restrictive bucket first (LCUP, then RCUP).  Still, to answer your question, you can immediately waitlist for another resort.
> 3.  Yes.  Waitlist goes out 18 months IIRC.
> 
> -ryan



I'm thinking there's a hiccup in Q & A on #2 and 3. 

2. The Hyatt system is set up to use the oldest points first, however if the reservation is more than 60 days from the date of confirmation, the system will not use RCUP or LCUP points. (see #3 below) 
3. RCUP points can be used at any HRC property, however similar to LCUP, the reservation can only extend 60 days out from the day of the request.


----------



## sjsharkie (Sep 2, 2020)

bdh said:


> I'm thinking there's a hiccup in Q & A on #2 and 3.
> 
> 2. The Hyatt system is set up to use the oldest points first, however if the reservation is more than 60 days from the date of confirmation, the system will not use RCUP or LCUP points. (see #3 below)
> 3. RCUP points can be used at any HRC property, however similar to LCUP, the reservation can only extend 60 days out from the day of the request.


Since it was a newbie asking, I was just answering each question as written independent from the other questions.  But re-reading it, if it is tied to question #1, then you are correct and they should disregard my response. 

My main point is that you can only protect contracts on the waitlist, but you can't choose specific buckets of points they come out of.  Also for #2, I think the most restrictive bucket that qualifies is the correct answer.  In your scenario, there could be older points that are in CUP vs RCUP, but RCUP would be used first if the reservation is within 60 days.

-ryan


----------

